# It's Officially Summer, Free Oysters Back at Gilligans



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

To me summer officially starts when Loup Garou moves free Wednesday night oysters back over to Gilligans Tiki Bar behind the Hampton Inn on Pensacola Beach.

Well Loup Garou let me know couple hours ago that tomorrow is the first night back over there, hells yeah.

Stopping at Hemmingways first for $1 fish tacos around 5:30-6pm , then headin over to oysters.

See you out there if your there!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

I think im gonna try to make it over there tomorrow!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

What if some of the West Side trash shows up??????


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Gilligan's Tki Hut - Season Grand Opening!!!*

*Looking forward to getting back home for the Summer!!!*

*Looking forward to the "Westsiders" attendance as well!!!!!*

*Gonna be a HUGE crowd tonight!!!!!!*


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Snagged Li
ne;845905 said:


> What if some of the West Side trash shows up??????


well if they do.. we wont throw them in the trash can then... hope everyone makes it out there tonight.. should be a good size crowd


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Yall enjoy. Headed to Vegas in a bit for the hitchin :thumbup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

bonita dan said:


> Yall enjoy. Headed to Vegas in a bit for the hitchin :thumbup:


 
*Boonita Daaan,*

*Go Boy!!!*

*Congratulations!!!!!!*


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Who's getting hitched? Bonita Dan? Better question yet...who in hell would want to get hitched to him? :whistling:

Congratulations. :thumbup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great oysters--nice to see some of the old crew.

Mike


----------

